# Hello from the San Gabriel Mtns California



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

My wife and myself are hobyist beekeepers. We started out with one hive in the backyard and now have added 3 more to a neighbors orchard. Would like to add about 20 more to the orchard which has cherries, apples,pears and chinese dates, then hold at that level for the time being. I have been observing here for a few days and am impressed by the courtesy afforded everyone as well as the amount of wisdom shared. Glad to be here!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Come on in!*

Hey Elwood; is there chapparral within 2 miles? When it rains it pours ifyou know what I mean.


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure yes. I should be better at identifying the native plants, I'll have to work on that some more.


----------

